# comment on ak47



## greenmonster (Aug 25, 2006)

im a first time grower. a long time ago i read 'marijuana botany' cover to cover. I dont remember it all but i retained quite a bit, enough im sure. anyway I decide on attempting to grow ak47 because of its high thc content and ease of growing. I was debating growing a sativa like ice, durban poison, maybe nevilles haze (thats a sativa right?) for the high it gives but being a newbie i thought that the sativas would be a bit harder to grow and yield less.. i dont know if thats true or not.. anyway i got some ak47 coming in the mail (i hope) and i read this strain review of ak47 and it seems to contradict itself by saying on the one hand that its a short flower period for a sativa but then it says that it was voted most potent indica in a cannabis cup. so is ak47 indica or sativa or both? and lastly any quick and ez grow guides for my first grow? maybe something with lots of pictures. thanks

i hope to be able to care for this indoors but i might have to put it outdoors and check on it now &then...


----------



## m420 (Sep 10, 2006)

AK isn't a bad choice at all. I think it's a mix but i'm not to sure. But I did have a friend grow some last year and the nuggs were both big and fluffy. As far as grow guides goes. I highly recomend Jorge cervantes new bible. It should run you about $25 but it will be an excelent investment.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 10, 2006)

m420 said:


> AK isn't a bad choice at all. I think it's a mix but i'm not to sure. But I did have a friend grow some last year and the nuggs were both big and fluffy. As far as grow guides goes. I highly recomend Jorge cervantes new bible. It should run you about $25 but it will be an excelent investment.


I have his dvd too. Ak47 is a bad ass plant to grow. The ak always looks better(healthier) than anything else in my room.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 10, 2006)

Widow Maker said:


> I have his dvd too. Ak47 is a bad ass plant to grow. The ak always looks better(healthier) than anything else in my room.


How does white russian compare with ak? Ever cultivated a crop widow? the russian has ak genes as I'm sure you know. I'll be growing some white russian next crop. The seeds are quite cheap too.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 10, 2006)

Nope. I have ak47, romulan and mr. nice that I havent budded yet. Im going to take some pictures here soon. I'll link them to this thread.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 10, 2006)

Here you go...


----------



## greenmonster (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks for the replies, i will buy that $25 book.. but my seeds didnt show! Maybe there just late...
btw Nice pic, is that the romulan or the mr.nice? good luck everyone with your plants -peace 

edited cuz im a paranoid retard who doesnt have the patience to wait for his seeds.. I'll give them another week before trying another source that might ship to the us.. (be extra cool if it was some bizness operating 'underground' from within the US so they wouldnt have to past customs) any ideas in advance? thanks


----------



## Early (Oct 11, 2007)

AK stinks. Straight up. 1 small bud will smell up a whole room. The high for me is like getting smacked in the back of the head with a Louisville Slugger. It will leave you stupid and drooling and unable to communicate. The smell is kinda hard to describe kinda like (pine needles x skunk x fruit x your grandmas' denture breath) it fucking stinks-BAD! If you have ever grown or smoked it you will know what im talking about. The yield is excellent. The high will turn you and friends into drooling retards. This one is the closest thing to Roadkill Skunk that you will find! All in all a REAL GOOD smoke. It's worth every cent you spend on the seeds.


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 11, 2008)

Early said:


> AK stinks. Straight up. 1 small bud will smell up a whole room. The high for me is like getting smacked in the back of the head with a Louisville Slugger. It will leave you stupid and drooling and unable to communicate. The smell is kinda hard to describe kinda like (pine needles x skunk x fruit x your grandmas' denture breath) it fucking stinks-BAD! If you have ever grown or smoked it you will know what im talking about. The yield is excellent. The high will turn you and friends into drooling retards. This one is the closest thing to Roadkill Skunk that you will find! All in all a REAL GOOD smoke. It's worth every cent you spend on the seeds.


Drooling retards? Shit. I was debating buying AK-47, because I figured it was working weed, cos of the huge sativa content!
I'm also a beginner grower, or well I've done it inside with fluoros before but I under-watered and bye-bye babies. If anyone could recommend their favorite happy-high strain that's easy for new growers?


----------



## Early (Jan 12, 2008)

Not a really huge sativa content, more like a perfect mix of sativa/indica. You will find that most sativas will "brain" you. They will make you too dumb to work. Indicas will make you too lazy. 6 of 1 half dozen of the other.


----------



## maximotion (Oct 7, 2008)

Early said:


> AK stinks. Straight up. 1 small bud will smell up a whole room. The high for me is like getting smacked in the back of the head with a Louisville Slugger. It will leave you stupid and drooling and unable to communicate. The smell is kinda hard to describe kinda like (pine needles x skunk x fruit x your grandmas' denture breath) it fucking stinks-BAD! If you have ever grown or smoked it you will know what im talking about. The yield is excellent. The high will turn you and friends into drooling retards. This one is the closest thing to Roadkill Skunk that you will find! All in all a REAL GOOD smoke. It's worth every cent you spend on the seeds.


Disagree...Bought seeds from Serious. Gotone female out of the four plants. She's grown in soil under Hydrofarm flours. Trichs and pistils still white but I am starting flush with next watering and expect two mores weeks before harvet. Comments?


----------



## Anc777 (Oct 8, 2008)

Im telling you...as far as smell goes your right it stinksto HIGH Heavens...its so bad that when i was a novice "dealer" I got some to flip and had to ride with it behind the gas cap door on the outside of the car because if i got pulled over with this shit in my car it was bye bye for sure! AK has one of the most potant smells of anything i have ever smelled it compairs to skunk piss...


----------



## ika667 (Feb 3, 2009)

Afghan X Kush with a flowering time of 47 days hence AK 47. Indica, of course.


----------



## don juan de pappi (Feb 3, 2009)

I smoked AK47 once, they do not call it a one hitter-quiter for nothing! It is a good late night, stay up and play video games type of smoke. Definately do not want to be out and about smoking this be-otch!


----------



## AK47StEvY (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha right on man yeah i grow ak47 and i fuckin LOVE IT! The best weed ive grown and smoked.


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 22, 2009)

*"AK47 - Serious Seeds*: Rocket Fuel. Up, soaring, not functional. One hit, incredibly potent. Stinks like cat piss and dead skunk. Or perhaps smells as if a cat pissed on a skunk and the smell was so bad the skunk died, then the cat dragged the skunk into a garbage bag and left it in the sun for a week. Get odor control if you're doing this strain."

And anyone looking for a smoke you can actually work and think on, try c99. (But don't smoke tooooo much.)


----------



## Indie (Feb 22, 2009)

The AK wants to auto flower if it gets root bound, or any other kind of stress. all 7 of my females (including the cherry) wants to auto. I like em a little more stress free than the famous AK-47. Good Smoke, just a pain.


----------



## 4maggio (Jun 4, 2009)

Indie said:


> The AK wants to auto flower if it gets root bound, or any other kind of stress. all 7 of my females (including the cherry) wants to auto. I like em a little more stress free than the famous AK-47. Good Smoke, just a pain.


High Indie.. interesting comments.. whos' AK are you speaking of?

I'm not disagreeing, I've got it going rignt now (Serious AK), in my first run with the plants in pots (E&F vs DWC previously).. so I have no experience with root bound. I get the concept but after every DWC harvest I'd get the root mass in my hands and it never felt like there was more than a gallon of roots but I was high.. every time! LOL!!


----------



## jdinaso1225 (Feb 12, 2010)

that would be a mix i believe but the pheno type is probably more towards the indica strain.
my first grow was indica and satica strains.the pic i have up is of one of my indica's.the bud measured 14'' tall and 4'' thick not bad for a first grow.


----------



## quietgardener (Feb 12, 2010)

Whose version of AK47 did you buy? My experience with serious seeds AK47 is that its extremely strong, but leaves me energized and quite functional. Definely big Sativa percentage blended in. Easy as anything to grow, decent yeilds but not extraordinary, indica flower time, great freaking smell of superior aroma.


----------



## burgess321 (Feb 12, 2010)

AK-47 is the shit!! smokes good and smells great!!


----------



## jdinaso1225 (Apr 26, 2010)

its a beautiful plant have 4 growing 5weeks into flowering.this plant deserves a lot of respect big wet white tight full buds.like a christmass tree with fresh light snow on it.it is sativa indica mixed.would u like pics,there beautiful and very strong smelling.











greenmonster said:


> im a first time grower. a long time ago i read 'marijuana botany' cover to cover. I dont remember it all but i retained quite a bit, enough im sure. anyway I decide on attempting to grow ak47 because of its high thc content and ease of growing. I was debating growing a sativa like ice, durban poison, maybe nevilles haze (thats a sativa right?) for the high it gives but being a newbie i thought that the sativas would be a bit harder to grow and yield less.. i dont know if thats true or not.. anyway i got some ak47 coming in the mail (i hope) and i read this strain review of ak47 and it seems to contradict itself by saying on the one hand that its a short flower period for a sativa but then it says that it was voted most potent indica in a cannabis cup. so is ak47 indica or sativa or both? and lastly any quick and ez grow guides for my first grow? maybe something with lots of pictures. thanks
> 
> i hope to be able to care for this indoors but i might have to put it outdoors and check on it now &then...


----------



## xxcmiller2010xx (Aug 25, 2010)

well it just happened by random a friend of mine grows and i just fouund out he is giving me some outflower ak47 seeds (4) to be exact i have a 400 watt hps and an automatic wattering system i know its not needed but i might not be able to get there everyday so it helps i was wondering if anyone had any growing tips for ak such as soil nutriants etc... pretty much anything that will help the bud size and i guess just make it the best it can be


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 16, 2011)

I see this is an old thread but the info is still relevant. I keep reading that veg. time/ flower-time/height are all strain dependent. So I am actually looking for those specific things I mentioned for AK-47. Does it veg. longer than some/average veg? Does it flower longer then some/ average flower? With the hybrid (their words) I wonder what the height might be? All good questions, but specific to strain. I'll check back to see if I get any response.. Now... On to looking for other specific info. on my other strain I have growing.


----------



## Devilspawn (Apr 16, 2011)

Well then my Kalishnikov grow is gonna be deadly couch lock- ak crossed with widow...


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2011)

Devilspawn, that sounds scary. I used to sell WW that a buddy of mine grew outdoor, and that shit actually made me have auditory hallucinations one time. I know it sounds crazy, but it did. 47 with its heady high, I can't imagine the mix of those two.

Is AK-47 that much harder to grow than AK-48? Looking at my next strains, maybe Pure Power Plant and AK-47, find some good clones to add to my collection.


----------



## Devilspawn (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a greenhouse seed I bought before 420 promo on tude. Giving one away with that. Growing widow. Carmelicious both from ams. A fem dp bb and a freebie heavy duty fruity in my cab. About to make flip after lots of lst work. Totally filled cab. Looks like a scrog in there now. Kalishnikov. Tang dream and midnight kush up next


----------



## ShanK (Aug 30, 2011)

Ive Been growin the AK since 2001. Shits never had anything beat it in my area since. Cant find a better overall smoke.!


----------



## jesusdroveaglanza (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi guys, I know this is an old thread, and I'm going to start my own thread soon, because I'm going to grow some AK47 and would like to share my progress and pictures with the world as I do it! Anyway I've got a few questions just before I get started and need some answers!.... 

1. I'm going to be buying my seeds from holland, all feminized pack of 10 AK47 seeds for £100. Is that too expensive?? Although they "are on offer" buy one get one free so I'll end up with 20 seeds, AND if you spend more than £60 on their site you get 3 free AK47 seeds with your order, so 23 seeds in total for £100 is that fair!? 

2. How much weight do you get from the bud once it's ready to harvest?? On the seed site, it says 350 - 500 grams (is that per plant or the whole pack of seeds?) 

And 3. I'm a little bit paranoid about my electric company, do you think they have some sort of special monitoring equipment which will flag up on their computers saying that for 3 weeks exactly I was using a large amount of electric for exactly 18 hours a day! And then for a further 4 weeks I was using a large amount of electricity for exactly 12 hours a day... 

I hope to hear back from you soon! If it's good news all round then I'm doing it!


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 15, 2011)

jesusdroveaglanza said:


> Hi guys, I know this is an old thread, and I'm going to start my own thread soon, because I'm going to grow some AK47 and would like to share my progress and pictures with the world as I do it! Anyway I've got a few questions just before I get started and need some answers!....
> 
> 1. I'm going to be buying my seeds from holland, all feminized pack of 10 AK47 seeds for £100. Is that too expensive?? Although they "are on offer" buy one get one free so I'll end up with 20 seeds, AND if you spend more than £60 on their site you get 3 free AK47 seeds with your order, so 23 seeds in total for £100 is that fair!?


The price is good if they are not knockoffs or F2s. What breeder are they from?

*Indoor yield:* 350 - 500 g/m² (per square meter).

Don't worry about your electricity usage. Just pay your bill each month and everything will be Kool and the Gang.


----------



## jesusdroveaglanza (Oct 16, 2011)

Per square metre! Who the hell thought of measuring the buds up like that!! lol. Can anyone tell me ROUGHLY how much weight there will be per plant. I'm thinking somewhere between an Oz and 2 -Oz's. Am I right??  

The address link: http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/AK_47_Feminized_seeds.html

Thank you BrickTop not such an orrible cunt after all!


----------



## sativaXindica (Oct 16, 2011)

Greetings jesusdroveaglanza, 

I'm growing ak 47 at the moment from serious. Mine go to about 77 days before they are ready to be harvested. Someone mentioned that they would be ready in 47 days? No way for mine. When trying to figure the amount of dried bud you will get from a plant, you have to first tell what you plan on doing. How long will they be in veg for? Are you going to top them or lst them? What style of grow are you running? A sog, scrog, vert? Mine are veged for about 4-5 weeks while they are topped and then put into flower. I currently am using a scrog technique that produces many bud spots. Around 77 days after I flip, I usually pull 3-4 oz per plant off of 6 plants under a 1000w HPS.

Best Regards

sativaXindica


----------



## jesusdroveaglanza (Oct 20, 2011)

Right everything's changed now lol. The 250 watt HPS I was planning on buying has now been changed too a 600 watt HPS, which is gonna bump up the leccy bill no doubt! But it was a hand me down! so I'm not complaining! Also not getting AK47 seeds now, as I'm being given some cut offs tomorrow so clones it is!

Also I was going to be using soil, but homemade water hydroponics is now the way! 

Anyway, the clones are a bit of a mix, of purple haze, white widow, tooty fuity and some others, which I've never heard of lol. 

Now then, my growroom... It's a double built in wardobe, 8ft. High, 5ft. Wide, and (sadly) about 2 ft. Deep. 

When starting to grow the clones (I know what to do with the stem, and root hormones etc.) But some questions still remain... how high should my light be for how many weeks?, what light cycles should I do?, and for how many weeks for both stages? 

I was thinking start off with the light about 4 feet above the babies (although it's a 600w bulb, so maybe raise the light a little more :s )
For about 3 maybe 4 weeks on 20 hours of light a day, then after the veg period once they've grown lots, I'll raise the light to the top (be about 7 feet including all the hangers and stuff), cut the light down to 12 hours a day. Until ready to be harvested...

Right everyone, tell me what to do and what I'm doing wrong, because this is my first grow and I'm bound to f**k up!


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 3, 2011)

You can get all of the information you need for Cannabis Cultivation from the Internet, and most of that information from Rollitup itself.
Not to mention the dozens of Lab Reports from established Tests.


----------

